# Coyote hunting in pierre,south dakota area



## ckchub (Dec 19, 2007)

I am going out to the Pierre,south dakota area new years weekend to visit my son..wondering if anyone can give me some information on the coyote hunting out there.Anything info will help,places to hunt,coyote population etc...Thanks for the help


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

i cant say for pierre honestly... but im about an hour and a half away... if its anything like it is here, its tough goin... we still havent had any measurable amount of snow, weather in the 30s-40s... not at all normal for the northern part of south dakota, i havent talked to many people who have had much success yet this season... good luck though


----------



## ct_ville33 (Sep 2, 2008)

yeh im over in the brookings area and its tough going.. i think once the snow starts flyin it may help some.. but until then there's ice fishing


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Hopefully someone from that part of the State will chime in but here's a few thoughts.You have good country to the north near and on the Cheyenne Res.You have decent country to the south in the National Grasslands.As to private land,west river IMO would be better than East river but unlike NoDak,you need permission to access private whether posted or not so.....Maybe your son can aid you there.
Pierre/Ft Pierre is the home/headquarters of the Varmint Hunters Assoc.If a member I'm sure you'd get info and help from them.You may get it there even if not a member,good people.
Living there is one of SoDaks best ADC officers as well.He's a very good guy and bet he'd be able and willing to point you in a direction.I don't feel comfortable saying/giving his name out but it might be available through the State.Heck,the area COs will help you as well I'm sure.Again,your son could easily contact them.
I sure agree with Ay tee and ct ville33 though,some snow/cold would sure help.
Good hunting!


----------

